# Speculating how tall will be the supertall by the end of this century?



## Genzyme (Dec 19, 2010)

Let's speculate how tall will be the supertall by the end of this century (i.e. in the year 2099)
Let's look at the last century
Tallest building in 1900: Eiffel tower 324m
Tallest building in 1999: Petronas Towers 451.9m


Tallest building in 2000: Petronas Towers 451.9m
Tallest building in 2008: Burj Khalifa 828m
Tallest building U/C as of 2013: Kingdom Tower 1000m+
Tallest building in 2099: ?

My bet: somewhere between 1500 and 2000m


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

The sky is the limit!


----------



## Redrock251 (Mar 20, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_elevator

This would be the ultimate one. Not sure if it really counts as a Skyscraper though!


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

And how about WWIII by the end of this century? :cheers:


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it will be exactly 1 Mile High.


----------



## Genzyme (Dec 19, 2010)

skyscraperus said:


> And how about WWIII by the end of this century? :cheers:


reset to zero:lol::nuts:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

we'll have space colonies by then, hard to imagine what civilization on earth will be like


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

under 3000m, maybe a bit over 2000m. but i think we may have many of similar size, maybe around 1000m-1500m in different cities around the world and not one building that is really outstanding like it is today. smaller height differences among the tallest i would think. Also i think the tallest won't be skyscrapers anymore, but a mixture between skyscraper and tower. Observation/TV Tower on top of a skyscraper if you will. we already see buildings like the Kingdom Tower being mostly empty at the top, which is not really practical. And antennas get taller as well looking at Freedom Tower, so i think it would be the next logical step to combine the advantages of skyscrapers and towers if the technology reaches that point since structurewise it will be a hard challenge that the tower can't be made from as heavy material etc.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess about 8,-12,000 m. I could imagine something like a giant holiday resort that features lots of different climate zones and offers all kinds of activities. As being built below sea level for about 1,000 m, the variety could range from diving to skiing. The city-like tower would most likely have its own international airport to serve the huge number of tourists and inhabitants.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

After the collapse of the Changsha tower people loose their interest for building world;s tallest. So the record remains at 818 meter.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

I am going to go with it is impossible to know.
Basically any predictions more than a couple of years in the future are either completely wrong, or if they are partially correct, it will be in a completely unexpected way.
I think it will either be less than 2km, or a space elevator, which would be a little bit more than 35,786km high (geostationary orbit).
Space elevators probably wouldn't count though because they aren't self supporting.
I wouldn't be surprised if the tallest building in 2099 is on the Moon or Mars because of their lower gravity.
Less than 2km because even the BK is pointlessly tall (the usable space stops at less than 600m), and the higher you build something, the less usable space there is, although if you want to build the highest building in the world, and you have a ridiculous amount of money, that probably won't matter as much!
I think it would also be limited by materials. While it will always be possible to build higher, the cost of materials would end up being ridiculously high.
I don't think there will be a shortage of megatalls by then though!:nuts:


----------

